# German Stereotype



## Alex_B (Mar 21, 2007)

1: The Rhine river, castles and vinyards:






2: This one is taken inside my employer's castle


----------



## Antarctican (Mar 21, 2007)

OMG, the castle in that first shot is soooo familiar to me from several trips down the Rhine (it looks like a ship.)  I have done the Bingen (or Rudesheim) to St. Goar (and back) trip at least 3 times over the years.  The Mauseturm always fascinated me (it's tiny), and the Pfalz/toll castle in your first picture.

What's the name of the castle in the second one?


----------



## Tangerini (Mar 21, 2007)

stereotype or not, those are gorgeous photos.


----------



## Alex_B (Mar 21, 2007)

thanks, the name of the second one is Ringberg Castle ... at the Tegernsee. The image only shows a side building.


----------



## dbyrd (Mar 21, 2007)

Great shots, I miss Germany!


----------



## Alex_B (Mar 22, 2007)

dbyrd said:


> Great shots, I miss Germany!



Oh, you lived in Germany?


----------



## LaFoto (Mar 22, 2007)

Yes. They are stereotypes, for sure.
But none the less: really good photo of a very, very typical stretch of the River Rhine.
Your boss owns a castle :shock: !
Wow-y!

And hey, dbyrd, I am curious to hear more about why you miss Germany, too.
And feel invited to come back for the biggest TPF meet-up ever (one week) ... check out my signature-links for more.


----------



## Alex_B (Mar 22, 2007)

LaFoto said:


> Your boss owns a castle :shock: !
> Wow-y!



Not really "my boss" but my employing organisation  So once in a while you have the privlege to sleep and work in one of the round tower rooms of the main complex with a large wooden bed


----------



## danir (Mar 22, 2007)

So... Are they looking for workers there?  

Dani


----------



## lostprophet (Mar 22, 2007)

but if your going to be stereotyped you might as well be stereotyped with something good!!
And there is nothing wrong with a good old Castle!

great shots as ever


----------



## Alex_B (Mar 22, 2007)

lostprophet said:


> And there is nothing wrong with a good old Castle!
> 
> great shots as ever


 
I didn't say German castles were a bad stereotype thing  

Sorry *Danir*, I think they are  not looking for employees there at the moment


----------



## LaFoto (Mar 22, 2007)

Alex_B said:


> So once in a while *you *have the privlege to sleep *and work* in one of the round tower rooms of the main complex with a large wooden bed


 
Erm... *I *don't have that priviledge ......................... :cry:
And what do you *work* in the large wooden bed?


----------



## Alex_B (Mar 22, 2007)

LaFoto said:


> And what do you *work* in the large wooden bed?


 
 

no further comment!


----------



## dispic1 (Mar 22, 2007)

having just come back from germany i have to say that i didnt see a single castle. i wsa in the center of berlin tho.


----------



## dbyrd (Mar 22, 2007)

LaFoto said:


> Yes. They are stereotypes, for sure.
> But none the less: really good photo of a very, very typical stretch of the River Rhine.
> Your boss owns a castle :shock: !
> Wow-y!
> ...


 
I lived in Augsburg from 1965-1969. Prior to 9/11, I visited Munchen and Garmisch once a year for Holiday. I love the Hellabrun zoo in Munchen and I enjoyed the Zugspitz in Garmisch. I really miss the trains. I used to take the train to Innsbruck to visit the Alpine Zoo. Sorry,this castle image is not very good, but the weather was not co-operating with me.


----------



## terri (Mar 22, 2007)

mmmm....vineyards....  




Nice castle, too.


----------



## Alex_B (Mar 24, 2007)

terri said:


> mmmm....vineyards....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Castles often have wine cellars ...


----------



## blackdoglab (Mar 24, 2007)

Great shots!  What if you made a bromoil print out of the second shot.


----------



## Trenton Romulox (Mar 24, 2007)

Wow Alex B, great shots! Makes me really want to make a trip to Europe! I really love that first one, those are such rich, deep greens, brilliant. The second one is awesome too, great use of monochrome. Awesome, awesome shots!


----------



## hamburger (Apr 6, 2007)

German stereotypes... Always seem to leave out the north...

Mind you, I have a castle on my doorstep, too!!! :-D

Still - nice shots of bits of Germany I've never seen... ;-)


----------



## Charli (Apr 6, 2007)

Brilliant shots. I like the first one especially.

Well done :thumbup:


----------



## Alex_B (Apr 6, 2007)

hamburger said:


> German stereotypes... Always seem to leave out the north...



Keep in mind, those image were taken far south from where I live 

but you are right, I never posted images from where I live or further north ...


----------



## hamburger (Apr 6, 2007)

Alex_B said:


> Keep in mind, those image were taken far south from where I live



True. I may be bad at geography, especially German, but not quite that bad... 



Alex_B said:


> but you are right, I never posted images from where I live or further north ...



Even though Düsseldorf has some very interesting architecture, doesn't it? I regretted not taking my camera when I was there last September...


----------



## Alex_B (Apr 6, 2007)

hamburger said:


> Even though Düsseldorf has some very interesting architecture, doesn't it? I regretted not taking my camera when I was there last September...



funny enough, I never took any serious images in Düsseldorf, only for testing lenses and the like 

But I might plan some panorama next week ...


----------



## Mohain (Apr 6, 2007)

Really nice shots Alex


----------



## hamburger (Apr 6, 2007)

Alex_B said:


> funny enough, I never took any serious images in Düsseldorf, only for testing lenses and the like
> 
> But I might plan some panorama next week ...



Do!
All those new buildings down by the waterfront certainly lend themselves to unusual angles etc., don't they? Look forward to seeing some!


----------



## Alex_B (Apr 6, 2007)

hamburger said:


> Do!
> All those new buildings down by the waterfront certainly lend themselves to unusual angles etc., don't they? Look forward to seeing some!



You are probably referring to the medienhafen, which is indeed special!


well, lets see by when I get that job done


----------



## hamburger (Apr 21, 2007)

Alex_B said:


> You are probably referring to the medienhafen, which is indeed special!



Whatever it's called... yes!
Not everyone may like it, but it's certainly interesting!



Alex_B said:


> well, lets see by when I get that job done



Reminder, reminder! ;-)


----------



## Ranger (Apr 22, 2007)

Amazing! I want to go to germany so badly!


----------



## Seefutlung (Apr 22, 2007)

Very nice.  The only castle in my neck of the woods is at Disneyland.  The overcast/detailess sky hurts the B&W, but it is still an exceptional image ... (I think Nikons had an "Insert Cloud Feature" ... oops wrong thread.)

Gary


----------



## Alex_B (Apr 23, 2007)

Seefutlung said:


> (I think Nikons had an "Insert Cloud Feature" ... oops wrong thread.)



This is neither Nikon, nor digital


----------



## PNA (Apr 23, 2007)

Nice shots.....boss's castle???? Hummmmm, "t's good to be king".:mrgreen:


----------



## Alex_B (Apr 23, 2007)

PNA said:


> Nice shots.....boss's castle???? Hummmmm, "t's good to be king".:mrgreen:



well, it is not a single person, but a society  The castle is used for week-long seminars and meetings and such.

last timt there was over a metre of snow and it really did look nice  no camera though


----------



## NavyJelly (Apr 26, 2007)

the first shot is simply beautiful because the subject is just that.

Im heading in that direction tomorrow and hope to take a boat trip at some stage over the weekend if I can figure out when & where from.


----------



## JerBoyd (Apr 27, 2007)

Wow thanks for sharing.  I too miss Germany.  Just wish I had digital back then.  All I have are negatives.  

Jeremy
www.boyd.zenfolio.com


----------



## Alex_B (Apr 27, 2007)

Thanks all 



JerBoyd said:


> Wow thanks for sharing.  I too miss Germany.  Just wish I had digital back then.  All I have are negatives.
> 
> Jeremy
> www.boyd.zenfolio.com




Errm ... those images above are film as well ... slide film


----------

